# mug sublimation



## okeefe (Jul 7, 2010)

I have purchased a mug press RBL. I need to buy an inexpensive printer>epson workforce 30? bulk ink? i have paper. can someone explain what i need to do to make sure i am buying the right inks and can they be installed into the epson printer easily? who is the best company incl. price to buy from?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

First...as a beginner in sublimation, I suggest the following to avoid frustrations
1) buy true sublimation ink that you know will work...later you can experiment with off brands
2) make sure you get the ICC profile for the printer you choose
3) avoid eBay offers on inks, paper etc
4) several of our sponsors offer all you need, from reliable sources

Enjoy...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

charles95405 said:


> First...as a beginner in sublimation, I suggest the following to avoid frustrations
> 1) buy true sublimation ink that you know will work...later you can experiment with off brands
> 2) make sure you get the ICC profile for the printer you choose
> 3) avoid eBay offers on inks, paper etc
> ...


Dead on - when you are new to this process you need a reliable vendor that can hold your hand. With mugs the cost of ink is minimal in comparison to your other cost due to how little ink is used, Trying to save a nickle is not worth the potential headaches.


----------



## dcdesigns (Sep 8, 2010)

The key to mug sublimation is getting the best mug for the price which is your biggest expense and profit killer. Make sure to find quality mugs and make sure the shipping is fair. Do your homework before you buy.


----------



## Iconify (Nov 21, 2009)

dcdesigns said:


> The key to mug sublimation is getting the best mug for the price which is your biggest expense and profit killer. Make sure to find quality mugs and make sure the shipping is fair. Do your homework before you buy.


Indeed!

Look for specials from the vendors, I recently saved $55 in shipping costs by purchsing a case of mugs during a one-day holiday promotion. Any help you can get to lower the costs of sublimation is much appreciated.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

dcdesigns said:


> Make sure to find quality mugs and make sure the shipping is fair.


Any supplier tips?....


----------



## gwalsh (Nov 13, 2008)

Look for a supplier with a warehouse close to your location. I use Johnson Plastics because they have a warehouse within 20 miles of my shop (they're also a great sublimation partner). As noted above, shipping can eat up a good portion of your profits. Most suppliers list their shipping and/or pick-up points on their website.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The world is a big place - saying where you are will help narrow down relevant suggestions for suppliers and supplies.


----------



## Mugs591 (Jan 30, 2014)

I too have just purchased a mug press and see the huge difference in ink prices. For example epson 30 printer and Hotzone 360 or sawgrass dye sub inks range from $50 to $300.....when doing mugs which inks are better.


----------



## WiggleButtz (Jan 5, 2015)

Here is what I did:
I bought the Epson WF 30 and converted it to take bulk sublimation ink. The ink and the kit was offered with it on Amazon as product add ons. I went to sawgrass technologies and watched a video on how to convert the printer. I bought paper from DynaSub but then later found paper that was specific for the Epson at Coastal Business Supplies which is also where I buy my mugs. Lastly I watched a few videos about mug sublimation. I think for me the key is after they come out of the press dunk them in room temp water. It stops the process and I personally have not ruined a mug yet. Hope this helps! Good luck.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

Jim, here's a couple recent posts on my experience.....

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t540978.html
and 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t530649-2.html


----------



## CustomCasePlace (Dec 4, 2014)

WiggleButtz said:


> I personally have not ruined a mug yet.


Wow! I have ruined at LEAST a case of mugs learning...but I finally think I have the process down. I agree with the room temperature water. That helped me a TON!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

WiggleButtz said:


> I think for me the key is after they come out of the press dunk them in room temp water. It stops the process and I personally have not ruined a mug yet. Hope this helps! Good luck.


At least you haven't ruined any you know about?
I posted this before and think it's relevant here as well.

FYI this is what I read before on dipping in water.....

*"The Right Way To Cool*
I hear many suppliers telling customers to quench the unwrapped mug immediately in water. This practice invites disaster down the road. Back in the day of softer coatings and lower transfer temperatures, I was guilty of this bad habit. The softer coatings allowed the dyes to continue sublimating (into the air) if the temperature wasn’t lowered rapidly. The solution was to dunk them in warm water to stop the process. In my defense, I would “ring” the quenched mugs with a metal object to check to see if the mug body was intact. A cracked body makes a muffled thunk rather than a nice ring.
As coatings got harder and transfer temperatures got higher, I could hear occasional pings and pops when the mugs were quenched and found a much higher percentage of thunks when ringing the mugs. I studied the mugs closer (out comes that magnifying glass again) and found that almost every quenched mug (even those that ring true) had hairline fractures in the glaze. The cracks can widen over time, and the cracks on the inside of the mug will stain over time and look like spider webs. The cracks are hardest to see on the outside of the mug because the coating bridges the cracks. If you don’t believe me, test it yourself. Quench a 400 degree mug in room temperature water. Pour some shoe dye inside the mug and use a cloth to rub the dye all around the inside of the mug, or better yet, let an inch or so of dye sit in the bottom of the mug overnight.
The right way to cool a mug is to use a fan. The fastest way to cool a mug with a fan is to angle the fan down at about a forty-five degree angle. The air will rush by the sides and displace the air inside the mug, cooling it to the touch in just a few minutes.
There you have it—the right way to transfer a mug. And when you have problems, there is a right way to troubleshoot.
Walk away from the problem for a few minutes.
Look carefully at what may have changed.
If it’s a color issue, too much or too little, look at the transfer paper to see how much ink is left and if the color of the paper itself looks normal. Oven elements do go bad, and it is possible to forget to set the oven to convection mode.
If it’s a wrinkle issue, check the mug for excessive taper and make sure you sized and taped the transfer properly.
If it’s an absence of color somewhere, check the sides of the mug with a straight edge for excessive dip and make sure the mug wrap didn’t hit one side of the handle while tightening.
If one side of the mug is darker than the other, make sure you left adequate space between the mugs for air flow.
If you quenched the mugs and your customer complains of stains or the handle falling off, I told you so."

From: The Right Way To Sublimate A Mug | A&E


----------

